# Hellboy 2019



## Veho (Dec 19, 2018)

That new Hellboy adaptation got its first trailer. 

​ 


I don't like it. 

The visuals aren't that great, and the jokes don't sit right with me. 
The trailer appears to be a hastily slapped-together bunch of unfinished scenes and whatever scraps of material they had lying around so maybe the finished product won't be _that_ bad, but my expectations are very low.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 20, 2018)

did I just watch the full movie in 2 mins?
I'll still watch it when I can, probably not on cinema but on tv.

The director is not Guillermo del toro anymore, and it's not a sequel. too bad.
I liked a lot shape of water, I'd hope there will be more like that.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 20, 2018)

Why do you not like it ? Its not bad. Very interesting. I like the monsters.


----------



## Lumince (Dec 20, 2018)

Hopefully the finished movie wont be this bad.... Reboots are always 'terrible". Go watch the original 2... Different actor just makes this whole idea ruined imo. People that don't care about that stuff will just be like "why are you hating on this movie?!?!" Because its bad... its bad....


----------



## leon315 (Dec 20, 2018)

I think Hollywood really ran out of new original ideas: we are tired of  films from adaptation of old comics or remakes, when will be there some interesting ones made from new original idea?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 21, 2018)

No Hellboy 3....   What the hell....  Anyway, nice reboot ever!


----------



## Koulucky (Dec 25, 2018)

Looks pretty good, but keep in mind I haven't seen the other ones, though I plan to.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 1, 2019)

Second trailer!



Look more epic battles will comes!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2019)

Not Ron Perlman? MASSIVE FUCKING TILT! That is literally 5 points removed from the score for me.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, at least it looks better than the first trailer.


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2019)

Okay, that second trailer looks much better. Still not quite up my alley, but now there's hope.


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2019)

R-rated trailer out:


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice! More violence than the original one!


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2019)

I like that they used a lot of real sets and practical effects. It gives the visuals a certain comfy feel that CGI just can't reproduce (yet).


----------

